# Current situation...Delayed delivery?



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

How long is TOO long to wait between multiple kids being born?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

rule of thumb is 20-30 minutes. If it has been longer, definitely "go in" and check. You may have a malpositioned kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, if it has been too long, go in.


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you...I had to assist w/ the 1st~head first but both legs were back...the 2nd finally came , but it was at least an hour later~proper presentation & the 3rd delivered in a more reasonable time about 10-15 min later, also proper presentation...all 3 does #1 & #2 were 9.3#/9.4# & #3 was 6.6#....mom is much more comfortable now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you helped her and all is well. 

When we assist a birth, help all of them, especially if it is taking too long. You have already been in there and 1 hour was way too long, it must be 30 minutes or less.

Congrats and good job.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Wish I'd seen this thread yesterday! I woke up to two babies on the ground at 4:00 this morning. Mama was busy cleaning them up and didn't seem to concerned that there was a third still inside that I could feel when I bumped her belly. I went in a little bit and felt nothing in the birth canal, so I felt ok knowing that the kid was still fully in the womb and left her alone to see if she'd finish on her own. She never did. She just kept alternating between licking babies, eating hay, and lying down but not pushing. I wasn't sure how long to wait but after watching her for two hours I finally got nervous and went all the way in. Kid was trying to come out bottom first and never made it into the birth canal. If I'd have known 30 minutes is a good length between kids I'd have helped my gal out sooner! Luckily there was no harm done. Once I got the kid's legs unfurled things happened very quickly. Mama and babies are all doing good.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Damfino said:


> Wish I'd seen this thread yesterday! I woke up to two babies on the ground at 4:00 this morning. Mama was busy cleaning them up and didn't seem to concerned that there was a third still inside that I could feel when I bumped her belly. I went in a little bit and felt nothing in the birth canal, so I felt ok knowing that the kid was still fully in the womb and left her alone to see if she'd finish on her own. She never did. She just kept alternating between licking babies, eating hay, and lying down but not pushing. I wasn't sure how long to wait but after watching her for two hours I finally got nervous and went all the way in. Kid was trying to come out bottom first and never made it into the birth canal. If I'd have known 30 minutes is a good length between kids I'd have helped my gal out sooner! Luckily there was no harm done. Once I got the kid's legs unfurled things happened very quickly. Mama and babies are all doing good.


Wow...Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh, me too! I wasn't as concerned as I should have been. If the doe had been pushing even a little bit I'd have been right in there to help, but she was so chill I figured all was well and I just had to be patient. I'm glad we got away with it, but now I know better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you know for next time. :wink: 

You were very lucky the kid was OK. Good work going in and getting the kid out. 
You saved momma as well.


----------

